

Don’t fly camera-equipped drones over our police stations, LAPD says - hiroprot
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/08/dont-fly-camera-equipped-drones-over-our-police-stations-lapd-says/

======
hiroprot
The video brings up some interesting points. Are we looking at lots of new
legislation to address things like this?

